# Hand cramps



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

All my life 60 plus years I have suffered from cramps in my hands not only when playing music but any time. I never know when it will happen but I find it happens when I am playing my guitar, more now that I'm older. It really sucks when this happens. So I find myself playing in the closet as it is quite embarrassing to have to stop during a performance.
I would like to know if there are others that have this problem? But most of all I would like to find a cure for this. The only thing I do know if I eat a lot of salt IE: popcorn or chips I don't even think of the guitar because it just won't happen.
I try to stay hydrated as I believe dehydration contributes to this.
Any help or Ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this happening but it's likely quite common. I'm 50 and am starting to notice some discomfort, but only in the left hand second finger knuckle so far. For a few years I've been monitoring my dad ( he's 82 ) and asking him about his aches and pains as well about other deceased family members, just to see if Arthritis or whatever runs in the family. Problems can also develop in the shoulders, forearms etc. as a result of years of playing guitar. I agree about diet and hydration, absolutely. I also plan to research and ask my Dr. about preventative measures.

Aside from this I'm finding it takes longer to 'warm up' as well. Maybe 20 minutes before I get adventurous when first starting to play. That may be as expected though.

I find my hands feel better if I play more rather than less. The old 'use it or lose it routine' . I try to play more rather than less and use good form, both in hand position and posture. Oh, and 2 Advil every damn morning. But that's my back and that's another story.

I think you're on the right track. Do more research yourself and mention it to your Dr. Hope this helped a bit. Best


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

I know the warm up is important and I try to for a few minutes prior to playing. I have played for over 50 years or I should say learned for over 50 years, because the learning never stops. I think for the past 25 years I have averaged at least 2 hours a day. Music is my passion. I wanted to spend retirement playing. I might have to curb the hours but I'm scarred to death about loosing the connection and being able to pass the hours. 
I a plan to spend a lot of time researching cramps, there has to be a treatment.
I wonder if advil would work for me.
I am going to take one an hour before I play again. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Age doesn't matter, if I don't warm up I can't play for long time or make fast passages. These are the exercises I find that work best:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Temperature, humidity, air pressure and a whole bunch of other things contribute to my hand cramps. Extreme cold and low pressure are a real pain. It gets to the point now where my hands and fore arms cramp up enough that i can't open my fingers. That's a real bitch when I'm on the bike and doing high speeds and I can't back off on the throttle. I also get muscle cramps, especially in my legs. Best bet is to check with your Dr.. Mine says there's not a treatment for all the causes. Advil/Ibuprofin sort of works but are more aimed at my back. Up to 8 a day at times, 500mg. 
Hopefully you're not like me and have a two edged sword with meds. The inhaler I use on occasion seems to cause muscle cramps. Good luck. Oh and from the way my knee and wrist feels the weather is going to change around here.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

dealing with this myself- not just the hands, but my whole body.
my fretting hand spasmed out so bad a few years ago that it is screwed.
still have no feeling in that arm.
i also have dupuytren's contracture- runs in my family.
damn my viking heritage!

i find if i play a lot, there is improvement.
but it comes and goes.
kinda frustrating.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Another thing that seems to affect hand/arm cramps is if you have broken any bones in your hands. I have.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm recovering from a whole host of nerve-related issues that rendered me almost completely unable to play about a year and half ago. I've responded very well to stretches, fascial release and "nerve flossing" exercises (Google that one) and have recovered nicely, without drugs. Mixing 4 parts olive oil to one part lemongrass oil and rubbing on your hands/wrists/forearms 2x/ day is very therapeutic.

Get used to the idea of stretching/strengthening exercises as you age - you'll very likely need them to cope with things a lot less strenuous and demanding as playing guitar... 

Oh yeah - a bigger, meatier neck carve is much less likely to cause hand cramping also. Try one sometime and see for yourself...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Have you talked to a doctor? I would imagine that a few simple tests could tell you a lot. I know that things like electrolyte balance can have a profound effect on the body.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Balancing your body's PH level is really important too. Many of us have a diet/lifestyle that tends to make us very acidic and an acidic state is often associated with inflammation and many chronic diseases/conditions. Exercise and getting enough sleep are important also.

There are many foods and even supplements (Vit D, turmeric/curcumin, etc) which happen to be highly effective in reducing inflammation naturally. Being aware of these foods and dialling-in more of them, while concurrently avoiding those that cause inflammation, can be really helpful to the cause also.


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

I am seeing my doctor tommorow. I never thought of the bodies PH level but it makes sense. 
Thank you for the comments.

At first I thought it was a dumb conversation but it seems I'm not the only one with problems.
Why did I even think I was alone?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Lawrence said:


> I am seeing my doctor tommorow. I never thought of the bodies PH level but it makes sense.
> Thank you for the comments.
> 
> At first I thought it was a dumb conversation but it seems I'm not the only one with problems.
> Why did I even think I was alone?


My doctor told me to keep my hands busy and playing guitar and golfing is a great way. I dont suffer from any type of abnormal pain, just the 'age' thing thats all. Hope you get some relief and that you can continue playing.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Have you talked to a doctor? I would imagine that a few simple tests could tell you a lot. I know that things like electrolyte balance can have a profound effect on the body.


this is what freaks me out-
my father had the surgery on both hands.
doctors.
made them worse.he has trouble eating dinner - let alone playing golf .
he had to give that up.
im going to cling to whatever mobility i can- while i still can.
recently a doctor suggested some surgical thing to fix my neck.
no way.
things are bad- but i dont want them to get worse.
i spent a year unable to play-
id guess im at 50% now, but i can try.
never expected to get old lol.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've had my fretting hand lock up on me during a couple of band practices.

I attributed it to dehydration and low electrolytes.
I've had this problem before, but in other areas (hamstrings) and that's what it was diagnosed as.
So now, I'll drink a Powerade before practice and bring another with me to sip on while playing.
I haven't had that issue since.

As stated, there can be many reasons, some more serious than others.
Mine was a relatively minor and simple fix.


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

I agree with Frazer. I had both of my hands diagnosed with Carpel Tunnel . Doctor suggested I should have the operation so I did the right hand first as I was not about to have my left hand (fret hand) go under the knife. That was in 1994. Since than my right hand has no strength and does not have the sensation it used to. So I would not have the left hand done. Suffered for years.
In order to relieve the pain in my left hand this is what happened.
In 2005 I was working for a company and had a lot of problem with my knees Doc said it was arthritis confirmed with an XRay and a CT Scan. A young lady that worked with us noticed I was having problems. We were having coffee and she asked me what the problem was. I told her it was inflammation caused by arthritis.
Believe this or not......She brought in some DMSO that she used on her horses leg joints. It was used to take down swelling as it attacks inflammation. So I used it on my knees and problem solved. One application twice a day morning and night. After a week I was back to normal and use DMSO now a couple of times a month. What I didn't realize was that rubbing it on my knees I was also rubbing it on my hands. I have not had any pain from carpel tunnel syndrome. Sorry to get off topic as this is not about cramps. My Doctor knows I use it and she says if it works to keep using it. But that is all she would say. She has horses too and we never mention DMSO as it is an uncomfortable subject. For obvious reasons.
If anybody has any issues with painful joints go to this link it is a very interesting read.
www.dmso.org/articles/information/muir.htm


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

lawrence- is that the stuff i used to see in older folks bathrooms when i was a kid?
had a picture of a horse on the label?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

marcos said:


> My doctor told me to keep my hands busy and playing guitar and golfing is a great way. I dont suffer from any type of abnormal pain, just the 'age' thing thats all. Hope you get some relief and that you can continue playing.


yeah- thats important.
as i said i didnt play for about a year.
much of that time my left arm/hand was useless.
i started messing around with a ukelele-
and then one day the old lady said she hated the ukelele,
pulled out a strat and an amp, plugged it in, and told me to play it.
i struggled just to play simple exercises and scales-
but after a couple weeks i was playing again.

just the use of my arm/hand brought things back.

my current problem is lack of feeling in my hand and a pinky that does nothing but get in the way.
two different symptoms to two different problems- but its really frustrating.

as a kid i spent a couple years training that pinky-
now it just kinda gets in the way.
its not even bent at the right angle to wear a slide.

for that matter- its also sitting there, in my way, when i play lap slide.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I am not going to venture as to why you get hand cramps except to say sometimes we just have to live with what we have I myself have started loosing feeling in my fingers and my playing has suffered greatly for it but as I no longer need to make more money it is now just part of my life lets hope the drs find something real simple to help you with it but if not well just do the best you can and enjoy the ride


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

As per my original post . I have had cramps since I was in my late teens. Every muscle in my body has had them feet legs back and all the rest.
I never know when I go to bed if I am going to wake up in severe pain.
It is just the last year or two I am getting them more severely in my hands. When I get them I am completely disabled. So the guitar is now
only a hobby when I can play it. But I do play it everyday. For how long just depends on the pain factor.


----------



## sore fingers (May 27, 2015)

Doctor told me to bend my hands backwards & hold for 90 seconds three times a day. "Downward dog" position kind of does that but also helps guitarists with shoulder probs cuz we're hunched over so much.
Agree about salt. Also try soaking hands in epsom salts/hot H2O.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

fraser said:


> lawrence- is that the stuff i used to see in older folks bathrooms when i was a kid?
> had a picture of a horse on the label?


Absorbine and Absorbine Jr. It works. I've used it for a long time.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks- thats it electraglide.
as soon as you said the name i remembered.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm sure you searched Google but I thought this was interesting. From Harvard Medical.

_A third possibility is writer’s cramp, also called musician’s cramp. It is a spasmodic contraction of the muscles of the hand and forearm. The fingers may suddenly freeze up, dramatically affecting the ability to write or play an instrument. Some golfers experience contractions of the hand while putting, a phenomenon that’s been nicknamed “the yips.”

Talk to your doctor if the cramps occur often. If he or she can’t find a specific cause, focus on drinking enough water and stretching your fingers periodically._


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I do not know what to medically advise anyone about this issue. There are many good ideas posted here.

My own personal experience with the problem, has had many "catch 22" scenarios.

I worked with my hands all my life. That is how I earned my living. I have broken my right hand, forearm, elbow, wrist, had multiple sprains, fallen several times resulting in torn shoulder problems that will not get fixed, etc. I also had an industrial accident, involving this right arm of mine. My left shoulder and left hand are also well abused.

Needless to say, I will never be the guitar player I once was, back in the '80's. I went through an extensive sports medicine approach therapy to simply get the use of my right arm, and most importantly to me, my right hand back. Workmans Compensation/Workplace Compensation was absolutely brutal with me. They wanted quick fix procedures that would have removed all practical flexibility of a human arm, wrist, and they didn't care about my fingers working correctly. I had to go to work everyday and perform modified work with my left arm only for a year. Every day the Company tried to modify and make me use my right arm that was in a sling. I even had the situation where a higher up supervisor, altered the photocopied Dr. note, to the companies perspective and interest. That was highly illegal and he should have been legally fired. My union and the original note that I carried in my wallet saved me. That supervisor got promoted instead. That was a tough year.

Never mention that you play guitar, or even express concerns about ever being able to play guitar again if this ever happens to you!!!

The first thing those idiots will officially blame for your problem, is the fact that you play guitar; and all your problems stem from that. What an unbelievable blanket statement, that would make the problem all yours. From that time forward, I always answered that I have no hobbies and I live to work for the XXXXXXXX Corporation. That really pissed everyone off. Take this advise seriously.

I play guitar to try and physically resolve my issues and improve my memory. I also love everything about the electric guitar.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Nerve compression and entrapment in the "tunnels" of your neck/shoulder, elbow and wrists is often caused by repetitive motion/stress (yep, playing guitar can certainly qualify if we do it often enough, long enough or without proper warmup/stretching beforehand), aging and inflammation. Any/all of those can apparently cause or exacerbate the following symptoms in your forearms/wrists/hands/fingers - pain, numbness, tingling and loss of motor control ("trigger finger", etc). There are natural ways to treat nerve compression/entrapment and there's also surgical treatment options. I was strongly advised to use surgery as a last resort measure only and I'm sure glad I did. The stories I've heard with negative outcomes and lingering or permanent side effects are all too common with surgical treatments.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

sulphur said:


> I've had my fretting hand lock up on me during a couple of band practices.
> 
> I attributed it to dehydration and low electrolytes.
> I've had this problem before, but in other areas (hamstrings) and that's what it was diagnosed as.
> ...


I agree with your suggestions sulphur. I have experienced hand cramps on occasion most of my life, leg cramps at times as well. I finally figured out that for me it was too much caffine, regular tea or coffee will do it.I don't drink that much to begin with, but an extra cuppa' can tip the scales for me sometimes. Even though I try to stay hydrated, caffine being a diuretic, well you end up pissin' out all of the good stuff (electrolytes) as well. Potassium seems to be high on the list as well as magnesium that need to be replenished. Eating the foods that replaces those elements is a good start. I find that certain repeated positions on the guitar neck and the angle of the hand/wrist can have a profound affect on bringing on a hand cramp. Finding a comfortable neck angle and strap length has helped me alot to overcome the seize up.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm not going to read all the comments, as I am at work and don;t have time. But magnesium helps with cramps. I don't mean epsom salts. You can buy magnesium in a powder form kind of like Eno. One teaspoon in a glass of water and drink it up. It's good for a lot of things, but especially cramped muscles.


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

I will try magnesium. I think I remember something about this.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I use it myself because I have a tendency to get leg cramps while sleeping.


----------

